# Look 585 sizing



## gianniboy007 (Nov 26, 2006)

I've seen pictures of a 2005 Look 585 51cm, is this a different size than a 2006 small frame size or a medium? They sure look different.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

51 is a Small in Look.

The 05-07 sizing seems to have remained the same. All the geometry as well.

The 555 are different sizing than 565 and 585/595.


----------



## gianniboy007 (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------

